# Weekend Getaways - Recommended hotels



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Can anyone recommend any good, but not too expensive (ie less than 500AED a night) hotels within driving distance of Dubai for a weekend getaway? Beach would be a bonus but not a necessity.

Would like to take Mrs. Sigma away for the weekend :eyebrows:

I have found a few online (Golden Tulip Dibba being foremost) but would like people's personal experiences as the quality seems to be very much hit and miss when you dip below 5 stars in this country.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

How about the Gloden Tulip in Khasab in Oman, just follow the road through RAK border, go around all the fjords and it's on the left - around 2 hours or so from Dubai, but another world. Highly recommended, then you can go dolphin swimming etc.

Failing that Sandy Beach on west coast near Fujeriah is a bit basic but good fun too.

The GT in Dibba only sells cans of beer, no draught fyi, and the wine is shocking!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm not a fan of Sandy Beach but snorkelling off Snoopy Island sits at the top of my list. I would recommend JAL, especially if you like your creature comforts (which is approx 5 mins drive up the road from Sandy Beach). You can still go snorkelling at Snoopy Island but I believe you need to pay AED100 per person to access the beach in front of Sandy Beach, though if you are strong swimmer you can drive to the public beach and then swim from there


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Sandy Beach "hotel" is like a Butlins in the 70's. In fact everthing was so detailed to the 70's, we thought it was an ironic themed hotel. Avoid the hotel at all costs.

Stayed in the JAL, Dibba plenty times, looks a bit weird from the road but is very nice and good value for money.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JAL in Fujeirah. Good food there too.

-


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Went to the Hilton Resort and Beach resort in RAK last month. Paid just under AED600/night for the room and would recommend it for a weekend away. Also heard good reports about Cove Rotana in RAK but the standard rooms seem very small (I had enquired about a room for for me, my wife and and a ten year old daughter and was told the room would only be suitable for two adults and a child of <5 years)


----------

